# I'm getting a PRS Employee Guitar



## Riffer (May 5, 2010)

So I'm comnig up on my Employee Guitar at PRS at the end of this month. If some of you dont know what that means, it means: I get to have a PRS guitar built for me. I can choose the model and pick out the wood. And it will say "Employee guitar built for MY NAME" on the back of the headstock and signed by Paul Smith. I still dont know what I should get. The options are limited depending on how long you have worked at PRS. You get a guitar on your 2, 7, 15, 20, and 25 year anniversaries. So the longer you are here, the more things you can get. This will be my 2 year anniversary one. I was thinking of getting a Custom 24 with a rosewood neck since they look fucking awesome. What do you guys think. I'll let you know if what you choose is not on the list for eligible 2 year employee guitars.


----------



## 13point9 (May 5, 2010)

This makes me that much more jealous of you hahaha

I'd give a massive hell yeah to the C24 with a rosewood neck


----------



## IDLE (May 5, 2010)

Holy shit...

That's an awesome bonus!

I would get an ash body with maple neck and fret board if that was possible.


----------



## JohnIce (May 5, 2010)

Congrats! I have no idea what kind of player you are, but I'd personally love a HSS PRS. I really dig the platinum and charcoal finishes too.


----------



## Riffer (May 5, 2010)

I was also thinking of the new 25 anniversary swap ash with the 3 Narrowfield pickups. That has a maple neck and fretbaord and looks pretty cool. But I just love the look of the rosewood necks. And I cant get anything thats not offered stock. So I couldnt get electronics that arent offered on certain models, colors that we dont use anymore, or maple necks on non-maple necked models, etc...


----------



## MSalonen (May 5, 2010)

Congrats! I also love the Custom 24 + Rosewood neck idea.

So... how does one get a job at/for PRS?


----------



## s_k_mullins (May 5, 2010)

Riffer: Is this the Swamp Ash model you speak of? If so, it looks fucking awesome dude!






You're extremely lucky to have a chance at an Employee Model.. Congrats dude!


----------



## gunshow86de (May 5, 2010)

You have to go with the rosewood neck. I played one a couple of years ago, and it still haunts my dreams. They just look and feel so sexy.


----------



## pink freud (May 5, 2010)

Try to swing a Bocote neck.

Just look at this grain pattern:


----------



## Defsan (May 5, 2010)

Christ, I wonder what people that have been working for PRS for 25 years get.
You're a lucky man; congratulations.


----------



## Rich5150 (May 5, 2010)

Is this done as a PS if so thats too cool me personaly i would get a Modern Eagle II rosewood neck adjustable stoptail and in Charcoal burst

Im guessing this is done as a bonus and you dont have to pay or is it heavly discounted.


----------



## Riffer (May 5, 2010)

s_k_mullins said:


> Riffer: Is this the Swamp Ash model you speak of? If so, it looks fucking awesome dude!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeah it probably between this guitar an a Custom 24 with a rosewood neck. I might have to play them both and see which one feel more comfortable. When you get to 25 years I'm pretty sure you can basically get private stock shit. And to answer your question about how one gets a job at PRS. Well I just applied one day and they had an opening in Rough Cut. Rough Cut is where we get the wood in lumber form and cut it down to body blanks, neck blank, and tops, etc. I would also grade maple tops and stack wood for the baking process. I did that for 10 months then there was an opening for the SE Inspector job so I went for that job and got it. Thats where I am now. But if you were to get hired from outside the company you would basically be an entry position like a sander or rough cut in my instance. Then once you're in the company you can move anywhere as long as you are qualified. PRS likes to hire from inside the company unless it's an entry level position.


----------



## Riffer (May 5, 2010)

Rich5150 said:


> Is this done as a PS if so thats too cool me personaly i would get a Modern Eagle II rosewood neck adjustable stoptail and in Charcoal burst
> 
> Im guessing this is done as a bonus and you dont have to pay or is it heavly discounted.


 It is not for free but it is not as much as you would pay in a store. Thats all I'm saying.


----------



## Riffer (May 5, 2010)

No they arent done as PS guitars. Unless your here for long enough to get to your 25 year one. That one is basically whatever you want I think.


----------



## Samer (May 5, 2010)

That is sweet dude, if it was me i would get the following: 

Swamp ash body, maple top, ebony or birds eye maple board, stainless steel frets, 2x humbucker pups, 7 string, hip shot bridge.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (May 5, 2010)

If you could get a Hiland sig style thing, but with black bridge and tuners, and no pickup rings you could always stick some Dimarzios in there and have a great guitar.


----------



## Jeepers (May 5, 2010)

What about...Mahogany body, quilted maple top, with green stain, rosewood neck with maple board, and gold hardware mmmm my dream prs


----------



## loktide (May 5, 2010)

congrats! that is really fucking cool :Yesway:

one of my fav PRSs is Emil Werstler's private stock modern eagle:


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (May 5, 2010)

A 10 top Torero


----------



## poopyalligator (May 5, 2010)

loktide said:


> congrats! that is really fucking cool :Yesway:
> 
> one of my fav PRSs is Emil Werstler's private stock modern eagle:



Yes get that. That guitar looks amazing.


----------



## Rick (May 5, 2010)

That's pretty fucking cool.


----------



## Riffer (May 5, 2010)

I wish I could get all kinds of custom PS features but I have to go by what is offered on certain models. So no custom electronics, neck swaps, 7 strings, custom woods, stuff like that.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (May 5, 2010)

loktide said:


> congrats! that is really fucking cool :Yesway:
> 
> one of my fav PRSs is Emil Werstler's private stock modern eagle:



This is one of my favorites thus far. Emil won with that one.


In any case, you should get a Custom 24 with a Rosewood Neck, one piece flame top on a thicker, McCarty-like body, dark purple stain, purple hollow bird inlays, eagle on the headstock, and gold hardware.


----------



## Murmel (May 5, 2010)

Adam Of Angels said:


> In any case, you should get a Custom 24 with a Rosewood Neck, one piece flame top on a thicker, McCarty-like body, dark purple stain, purple hollow bird inlays, eagle on the headstock, and gold hardware.



*fapfapfap*


----------



## MSalonen (May 5, 2010)

Riffer said:


> And to answer your question about how one gets a job at PRS. Well I just applied one day and they had an opening in Rough Cut. Rough Cut is where we get the wood in lumber form and cut it down to body blanks, neck blank, and tops, etc. I would also grade maple tops and stack wood for the baking process. I did that for 10 months then there was an opening for the SE Inspector job so I went for that job and got it. Thats where I am now. But if you were to get hired from outside the company you would basically be an entry position like a sander or rough cut in my instance. Then once you're in the company you can move anywhere as long as you are qualified. PRS likes to hire from inside the company unless it's an entry level position.



Thanks for the info!

Do you know anything about positions outside of the actual manual crafting, luthier-type jobs?


----------



## dewy (May 5, 2010)

Custom 24 in McCarty burst, gold hardware, rosewood neck, hollow birds, binding on the neck 


edit: I just saw this on sweetwater, see if they'll give it to you 

http://www.sweetwater.com/guitargallery/electric/all/s160410/


----------



## Adam Of Angels (May 5, 2010)

A Custom 22 with a maple neck? Wow... If I ever saw a Custom 24 with a maple neck and fretboard, I don't even know what I'd do.


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 5, 2010)

Ultravioletburst <3


----------



## Riffer (May 5, 2010)

Adam Of Angels said:


> A Custom 22 with a maple neck? Wow... If I ever saw a Custom 24 with a neck neck and fretboard, I don't even know what I'd do.


I believe our Custom 22 is discontinued.


----------



## sPliNtEr_777 (May 5, 2010)

513, platinum mahogany body, rosewood neck. 

oh and congrats on the anniversary!


----------



## Riffer (May 5, 2010)

sPliNtEr_777 said:


> 513, platinum mahogany body, rosewood neck.
> 
> oh and congrats on the anniversary!


 I cant get a 513 for my 2 year guitar. I soooo would have got a 513 if I was allowed.


----------



## Piledriver (May 5, 2010)

Paul Reed Smith Limited Edition Custom 22 Soapbar


----------



## Riffer (May 5, 2010)

MSalonen said:


> Thanks for the info!
> 
> Do you know anything about positions outside of the actual manual crafting, luthier-type jobs?


 Do you mean like office jobs and sales?


----------



## Auyard (May 5, 2010)

Out of curiosity what if you didn't want a guitar? Say you already had a custom PRS or something before you worked there. Get a bonus or something?

Also, is that Charlie form It's Always Sunny in your avatar?


----------



## sessionswan (May 5, 2010)

Actually, to piggyback on MSalonen's question... what about any IT-based jobs there? Do they need geeks at PRS?


----------



## ittoa666 (May 5, 2010)

My favorite. Can be flamed or quilted.


----------



## Riffer (May 5, 2010)

Auyard said:


> Out of curiosity what if you didn't want a guitar? Say you already had a custom PRS or something before you worked there. Get a bonus or something?
> 
> Also, is that Charlie form It's Always Sunny in your avatar?


Well if you didnt want a guitar you might be able to get a PRS amp but I havent heard anything about that. But I know you cant just ask for the money instead. Some people get a guitar then just sell it.



sessionswan said:


> Actually, to piggyback on MSalonen's question... what about any IT-based jobs there? Do they need geeks at PRS?


You would have to call PRS and ask for customer service to get more info about that.


----------



## sessionswan (May 5, 2010)

Word... thanks man, oh and congrats on getting your guitar - that's a hell of a job perk!


----------



## Xiphos68 (May 5, 2010)

If I was you. I would get a PRS in a 7 if possible?



EDIT: I read the thread never mind.


----------



## MSalonen (May 5, 2010)

Riffer said:


> Do you mean like office jobs and sales?



Exactly, stuff like that and/or advertising, artist rep type stuff, etc.

Much appreciated.


----------



## Emperoff (May 5, 2010)

Order a 7-string. We need more pressure!!


----------



## Riffer (May 5, 2010)

Auyard said:


> Also, is that Charlie form It's Always Sunny in your avatar?


 And yes that is Charlie eating cereal with a Nazi officer hat on.


----------



## Riffer (May 5, 2010)

MSalonen said:


> Exactly, stuff like that and/or advertising, artist rep type stuff, etc.
> 
> Much appreciated.


Most of that stuff is through the company. They like to hire from inside the company for those positions. But sometimes they'll hire from outside for those jobs, but very rarely.


----------



## TemjinStrife (May 5, 2010)

Riffer said:


> I believe our Custom 22 is discontinued.



Wait, WHAT?!?

The 22s were my favorite PRS models that I've ever played.


----------



## Riffer (May 5, 2010)

TemjinStrife said:


> Wait, WHAT?!?
> 
> The 22s were my favorite PRS models that I've ever played.


 Yep our website doesnt list the Custom 22 and I remember inspecting the rest of the Custom 22 SE guitars we had at the end on 2009 because we discontinued the SE ones too.


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (May 5, 2010)

you will have a prs for job?damn, I just get pay with stupid money, damn my job.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (May 5, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> Ultravioletburst <3



By the way, this is what boners are made of.


----------



## soliloquy (May 5, 2010)

satin finish faded denim with a subtle black burst

ce 24
with a trem


----------



## Justin Bailey (May 5, 2010)

i think you should get me a job at PRS is what I think, then we can discuss specs in about 2 years


----------



## troyguitar (May 6, 2010)

Get the rosewood neck, the world definitely needs more of those.


----------



## White Cluster (May 6, 2010)

This color.
SC245 With Rosewood neck and board
Hog body
59/09 pups
Old Birds(paua shell)
Adjustable hardtail
5-way blade instead of 3-way toggle


----------



## Art Vandalay (May 7, 2010)

I say Korina body with a rosewood neck! fixed bridge(tremonti), Dragon II pickups, 5 way switching. any possible way to get the old school cam lock tuners?

aside from the employee guitars, do you get a discount?


----------



## budda (May 7, 2010)

I don't know, but congrats on 2 years!


----------



## geetarfrik (May 9, 2010)

just me personally, but im really liking the new Torero. maybe that with a fixed bridge and dimarzios?

yes, im a noob to ss.org


----------



## gunshow86de (May 9, 2010)

geetarfrik said:


> just me personally, but im really liking the new Torero. maybe that with a fixed bridge and dimarzios?
> 
> yes, im a noob to ss.org



But he already gets to play SE models everyday (and gets paid to do it). This is his time to get the real thing for what I'm sure is a sweet discount. 

Rosewood neck Custom 24!!!


I've noticed a few suggestions getting a little "out there." Remember..........


Riffer said:


> I cant get anything thats not offered stock.


----------



## Riffer (May 9, 2010)

Yeah as gunshow said, some of you keep thinking I can get a one off private stock or miss-match different specs from different models. I cant'. I can only get what is offered on certain models. So say I wanted a Custom 24. I can't get 513 birds on the fretboard. Or if I wanted a Swamp Ash 25th anniversary. I couldnt get a rosewood neck on it. So keep that in mind when you say "You should get __________".


----------



## budda (May 9, 2010)

Just read your sig, and the line 6 comment is great


----------



## Justin Bailey (May 10, 2010)

Id get some modern eagle, charcoal, single cut. yummy


----------



## Sang-Drax (May 10, 2010)

Rosewood neck!


----------



## RideFour15 (May 10, 2010)

Riffer said:


> Yeah as gunshow said, some of you keep thinking I can get a one off private stock or miss-match different specs from different models. I cant'. I can only get what is offered on certain models. So say I wanted a Custom 24. I can't get 513 birds on the fretboard. Or if I wanted a Swamp Ash 25th anniversary. I couldnt get a rosewood neck on it. So keep that in mind when you say "You should get __________".



Perhaps post the "rules" of what you can choose, rather than saying whether or not what someone suggests is possible.


----------



## MSalonen (May 10, 2010)

RideFour15 said:


> Perhaps post the "rules" of what you can choose, rather than saying whether or not what someone suggests is possible.



He has. Several times. They have to be stock options already available to everyone else.


----------



## Riffer (May 10, 2010)

Well I'll make the rules alittle clearer. I can't get ANY singlecut except the Tremonti. And I can't get a 513, Modern Eagle, Hollowbodies, Santana, Acoustics, or Dragon. I'm pretty sure I can get anything else, including the Starla, Starla X, Mira, and Mira X.


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 10, 2010)

Get a hollowbody II w/ piezos in black slate.


----------



## pylyo (May 10, 2010)

lol some ppl just can't read... CU24: I would go with rosewood neck, mahogany body and red or natural look flame maple top (kinda like the ones on the natural vintage SC models). Satin finish if possibu. And tremolo. 

You could always sell it to me.

edit: something like this:

http: http://bose.infopop.cc/groupee_file...ums/a/ga/ul/5091019451/inlineimg/Y/prs513.jpg


----------



## Justin Bailey (May 10, 2010)

cu 24, rosewood neck, smoked amber, gold hardware.


----------



## petruccirocks02 (May 10, 2010)

I'd say go for a Tremonti in Charcoal Burst just like his. They're badass.

-Phil


----------



## yellowv (May 10, 2010)

Man some of you guys are really getting out of hand. I'm sure PRS isn't going to give him an $10,000 guitar after 2 years of service. I would go for a Custom 22 w/ a 10 top and birds if possible. Probably in a blue, green, or tortoise shell quilt. Definately get the rosewood neck if thats an option.


----------



## Randy (May 11, 2010)

Well, if we're looking for something stock... I'd go straight for an Al DiMeola Prism.


----------



## gunshow86de (May 11, 2010)

yellowv said:


> Man some of you guys are really getting out of hand. I'm sure PRS isn't going to give him an $10,000 guitar after 2 years of service. I would go for a Custom 22 w/ a 10 top and birds if possible. Probably in a blue, green, or tortoise shell quilt. Definately get the rosewood neck if thats an option.



It has to be something they currently offer stock. Custom 22's, sadly, are no more.


----------



## yellowv (May 11, 2010)

gunshow86de said:


> It has to be something they currently offer stock. Custom 22's, sadly, are no more.



Oh yeah I forgot that they weren't. Thats retarded.


----------



## MSalonen (May 11, 2010)

It's also retarded that after winning the lawsuit with Gibson, they still discontinued the Singlecut (outside of the Tremonti).


----------



## HeavyMetal4Ever (May 11, 2010)

Congratulations dude 

Seeing as how you work for them, just play every model available to you, pick the type you like best and worry about finish last. It's not like PRS offer any bad finishes/colours.

P.S When you decide, swing us an update, including pics of course. 

Rock on!


----------



## signalgrey (May 11, 2010)

513 (is that right?)

the switchy switchy one. you know what im talking about.


----------



## TemjinStrife (May 11, 2010)

Man, people can't read.


----------



## Riffer (May 11, 2010)

I'll definitely keep you guys updated and take some pics of it being built too. And I can not get a 513 for my 2 year. May 27th will be the exact date where I can put in my order for the guitar. So on that day I'm going to go get the information packet on what is available to me. They update it every once in awhile so maybe I'll luck out and they will have somemore guitars available for me to choose from.


----------



## soliloquy (May 11, 2010)

how about a tremonti, but but with a natural mahogany finish like the pics attached?

its very subtle
its very classy
its a fairly unique look

since its nothing over the top fancy, it shouldn't cost a whole lot, and its easy to make as well...

i think the finish is discontinued, but i'm sure they have tung oil in the factory somewhere...












i say either throw in a trem, or throw in gold hardware and maybe even 4 knobs instead of two, and you're good to go!

and if at all possible, try a 24 fret guitar as well. i mean their SE line has a single cut 24 fret guitar...so why not? but you never go


----------



## Rich5150 (May 11, 2010)

MSalonen said:


> It's also retarded that after winning the lawsuit with Gibson, they still discontinued the Singlecut (outside of the Tremonti).




No they still offer the singlecut in the 245 model. I am bummed that they got rid of the 250's though


----------



## gunshow86de (May 11, 2010)

TemjinStrife said:


> Man, people can't read.





You should get an 8-string Dragon with the 513 pickups, a Floyd Rose, and a Wizard neck.


----------



## smakawhat (May 11, 2010)

I love my SC250, it's easily the best guitar I have ever played. (so far...)


----------



## MSalonen (May 11, 2010)

Rich5150 said:


> No they still offer the singlecut in the 245 model. I am bummed that they got rid of the 250's though



Really? On the site it says it's discontinued, but maybe that's just in exchange for the 25th anniversary one for this year.


----------



## smakawhat (May 11, 2010)

MSalonen said:


> Really? On the site it says it's discontinued, but maybe that's just in exchange for the 25th anniversary one for this year.


 
I think the 250s will be back in some sort of form or another singlecut name... It may get called something else though...


----------



## Rich5150 (May 11, 2010)

MSalonen said:


> Really? On the site it says it's discontinued, but maybe that's just in exchange for the 25th anniversary one for this year.



Yea i belive all the USA models this year are the 25th anniversary's, aside from the sigs that is

SC 245


----------



## Riffer (Jun 24, 2010)

OK so I'm bumping this thread because I have narrowed it down to 2 guitars for my choice of employee guitar. 

It's either between a Custom 24 Paul Reed Smith Guitars | Custom 24#

Or a 513 Swamp Ash PRS Guitars | 513 Swamp Ash


----------



## 13point9 (Jun 24, 2010)

wow thats a tough one, id say 513 due to versitility and i really like how the grain shows through


----------



## simonXsludge (Jun 24, 2010)

513!


----------



## maliciousteve (Jun 24, 2010)

I'd go 513. I love Custom 24's but the versatility of the 513 is amazing.


----------



## Prydogga (Jun 24, 2010)

I'd have to say 513, Dave Weiner's is really cool, that or just natural Ash would be awesome.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 24, 2010)

513 man.


----------



## Skyblue (Jun 24, 2010)

Usually I'd say the custom 24, but for some reason the 513 really catched my eye here... and yeah, versatility =P


----------



## PnKnG (Jun 24, 2010)

I also have to go with the rest of the guys and say 513.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Jun 24, 2010)

I vote 513, simply because it's far more unique. No one else has them, and they look awesome.


----------



## splinter8451 (Jun 24, 2010)

513. They are badass. Pretty much the only PRS I like


----------



## signalgrey (Jun 24, 2010)

glad i got neg repped for suggesting a 513 before it was an option hahahah


----------



## Prydogga (Jun 24, 2010)

^ Lol yeah, why can you now get a 513?


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jun 24, 2010)

Considering that a pickup swap is never an option with a 513, I'd say stay away from that idea.


----------



## Razzy (Jun 24, 2010)

I'd go with the 513, since it is now an option.


----------



## Riffer (Jun 24, 2010)

Prydogga said:


> ^ Lol yeah, why can you now get a 513?


 The regular 513 is not an option. They just made a new list and they included the 513 Swamp Ash but not the maple top 513. They update the employee guitar list every once in awhile so thats why I can now get the Swamp Ash 513. Sorry for the neg rep you got Signalgrey. I'll +rep you in return.


----------



## Prydogga (Jun 24, 2010)

Oh awesome, I'd rather the Swamp Ash model anyways!


----------



## Andromalia (Jun 24, 2010)

I'd personally go for the custom 24, the 513 being really nice too. Hard choice indeed. 
There is a difference between you and me though: you'll have more employee guitars in the future so likely wil endup getting a custom something over the years.
The 513 feels less "PRSy" to me though, but that's looks alone, I've player customs before but never a 513.


----------



## Randy (Jun 24, 2010)

shitsøn;2033164 said:


> 513!





maliciousteve said:


> I'd go 513. I love Custom 24's but the versatility of the 513 is amazing.





Prydogga said:


> I'd have to say 513, Dave Weiner's is really cool, that or just natural Ash would be awesome.





vampiregenocide said:


> 513 man.





Skyblue said:


> Usually I'd say the custom 24, but for some reason the 513 really catched my eye here... and yeah, versatility =P





PnKnG said:


> I also have to go with the rest of the guys and say 513.





TemjinStrife said:


> I vote 513, simply because it's far more unique. No one else has them, and they look awesome.





splinter8451 said:


> 513. They are badass. Pretty much the only PRS I like





Razzy said:


> I'd go with the 513, since it is now an option.



These.


----------



## Riffer (Jun 24, 2010)

Right now I'm leaning towards the Swamp Ash 513 but the only thing thats holding me back from that choice is the fact that I could get a rosewood neck if I choose a Custom 24. Rosewood necks are soooo nice. But I love the versatility of the 513 pickup system and I love the way swamp ash looks. But I also like the choice of a flame or quilt 10 top on the Custom 24. AHHHHHHHH this is harder than I thought!


----------



## AzzMan (Jun 24, 2010)

I would do the 513 for sure, no questions asked. You'll get your CU24 in a couple more years.


----------



## Justin Bailey (Jun 24, 2010)

I'd go for the Custom 24 with a rosewood neck and ten top all day long.


----------



## yellowv (Jun 24, 2010)

Definately a quilted 10 top Custom 24 w/ rosewood neck and birds. Thats an easy choice.


----------



## Philligan (Jun 24, 2010)

I'd go CU24. Mostly for the rosewood neck, I get the hugest boner for those. And, yeah, the ability to swap out pickups down the road if you ever feel the need to (BKPs?).

On the upside, though, it's a win-win situation, so joke's on us, because either way you're getting a bitchin' guitar


----------



## rikwebb (Jun 25, 2010)

I'd go Custom 24 aswell.


----------



## White Cluster (Jun 25, 2010)

yellowv said:


> Definately a quilted 10 top Custom 24 w/ rosewood neck and birds. Thats an easy choice.



What he said


----------



## Rich5150 (Jun 25, 2010)

Id go CU24 just for the limting factor of pickup change in the 513


----------



## blister7321 (Jun 25, 2010)

custom 24


----------



## numberonejrio (Jun 25, 2010)

yellowv said:


> Definately a quilted 10 top Custom 24 w/ rosewood neck and birds. Thats an easy choice.



This.


----------



## cow 7 sig (Jun 25, 2010)

dont spose you could get the dragon inlays after 2 years with the company could you lol?


----------



## Jazzedout (Jun 26, 2010)

I don't think you could go wrong with a Custom 24...
If I was to order one, I'd go for the rosewood neck (especially if I could choose the exact piece of wood to be used) and I'd also go for 59/09's if it was an option as well...
The problem would be to choose the color...


----------



## Corwin (Jun 26, 2010)

Custom 24 Rosewood neck 
And a rosewood top


----------



## Riffer (Jun 26, 2010)

I cant get dragon inlays and i cant get a rosewood top haha. I think i could get some 59/09 as an option but Im not sure. And the color is going to be a tough one. We have so many awesome colors!


----------



## Jazzedout (Jun 26, 2010)

My top 3 color choices would be Vintage Yellow, Matteo Blue, and tortoise shell...


----------



## Prydogga (Jun 26, 2010)

I change my mind, Grey/black quilt/flame (Either, both look awesome on CU24s) 10 top CU24 with rosewood neck and board, with birds, That's my dream PRS. Get it. NOW


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 26, 2010)

This :


----------



## White Cluster (Jun 26, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> This :



Ultraviolet is a PS color..Charcoal burst or Sapphire burst


----------



## blister7321 (Jun 26, 2010)

charcoal burst


----------



## Riffer (Jun 26, 2010)

I was thinking about Charcoal but I kinda want some color variety. I've had like 10 black gutiars since I've started playing.


----------



## blister7321 (Jun 26, 2010)

its sexier than black tho

throw natty binding, a trem 
and rose wood neck and maybe the tremonti pups (higher output am i right) and good god


----------



## budda (Jun 26, 2010)

Stay away from black guitars, you need red blue or green in your arsenal.


----------



## heseddisciple (Jun 27, 2010)

pink freud said:


> Try to swing a Bocote neck.
> 
> Just look at this grain pattern:



Agreed!


----------



## Riffer (Oct 7, 2010)

I figured I'd bump this since I have put my order in for my guitar. Here are the specs of my employee guitar.

Custom 24
Quilt Maple 10 top
East Indian Rosewood Neck with a Wide Thin carve
Chrome Nickel hardware
3 way toggle with one volume and one tone and push/pull pot
HFS bridge and Vintage Bass neck

I chose Matteo Mist as the color but I think I'm going to change it to either Violin Amber burst or something along those lines, maybe Fire Red, something dark.


----------



## troyguitar (Oct 7, 2010)

Awesome, should be badass.


----------



## SYLrules88 (Oct 7, 2010)

this is going to be incredibly gorgeous!!


----------



## scherzo1928 (Oct 7, 2010)

Im really glad you went for the rosewood neck. I havent been able to play rosewood neck electrics, but Ive played 3 classicals with rosewood neck/FB (and back and sides lol)... nothing else compares to the sound and feel you get out of that.


----------



## Philligan (Oct 7, 2010)

Can't wait to see it man. Once again, rosewood necks FTW.


----------



## yellowv (Oct 7, 2010)

Yeah dude awesome choice on the RW neck. Should be awesome. Congrats.


----------



## soliloquy (Oct 8, 2010)

defeinatly go for a tortoise shell or violin burst:


----------



## sol niger 333 (Oct 8, 2010)

pink freud said:


> Try to swing a Bocote neck.
> 
> Just look at this grain pattern:




WOW


----------



## dvlsadvc8t (Oct 15, 2010)

Man, reading this thread has me kicking myself in the butt for not applying for that sander job opening that PRS had about 2-3 months ago.  Congrats on 2 years with PRS. From everything that I have seen, he really takes a huge interest in his company and truly loves what he's doing. It also looks like he really takes care of the employees just by the fact that so many people have been there for many years.


----------



## SirMyghin (Oct 15, 2010)

Sounds like an awesome guitar you got coming your way.

Oh, and howdy Dvls,


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Oct 15, 2010)

My recommendations for colors are Tortoise Shell, Black Cherry, Fire Red Burst, or Royal Blue. Though Violin Amber Burst is amazing. I had these finishes on different guitars and all are stunning.


----------



## Holy Katana (Oct 15, 2010)

I heard about these in the PRS book. You're one seriously lucky guy. I'm pretty sure PRS is fairly unique in this regard, and it shows that Paul hasn't let his success get to him.


----------



## fazz (Oct 16, 2010)

haha the employee guitar...I have a few friends that work with you. They got some really nice ones for their 5 years. My friend Steve D. built a beautiful custom 24 with an absolutely amazing top and my other friend Brittany built a really sweet single cutaway. I don't think she evens plays guitar because she does office/admin stuff. Next time I see them, I'll get pictures of the guitars.


----------



## soliloquy (Oct 17, 2010)

how much do the employees pay for their guitars?


----------



## Holy Katana (Oct 17, 2010)

soliloquy said:


> how much do the employees pay for their guitars?


Not anywhere near what they would cost to anyone else. You just pay for the materials, apparently.


----------

